# User-Abfrage



## ValentinS (5. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte via php das als wwwroot läuft abfragen, ob ein Linux-User existiert und den Benutzer auch via Passwortabfrage verifizieren.

Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob der Benutzer in dem Linux-System existiert und ob sein passwort stimmt? D.h. in welchen Dateien/Tabellen sind die User hinterlegt?

In der etc/passwd stehn irgendwie nicht alle drin....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. September 2007)

User sollten eigentlich alle in /etc/passwd zu finden sein, ausser es kommt NIS, LDAP oder etwas aehnliches zum Einsatz was die Anmeldung ueber Netzwerk ermoeglicht.

Der einfachste Test duerfte wohl ueber die SSH2-Extension fuer PHP laufen, vorausgesetzt der SSH-Server laeuft, was ich aber annehme.
Damit verbindest Du Dich und testest das Login. Dadurch duerfte es dann auch egal sein wie das Login realisiert ist, ob nun ueber Netzwerk oder ueber die ueblichen Dateien.


----------

